# 3 Year old Toshiba 1TB HDD @ 2.5k brand new. Worth it? Warranty?



## Bencollins (May 25, 2016)

I am getting a may 2013 mfg toshiba 1tb portable hdd from a local shop. My friend bought one and its working fine. I am also thinking about getting one. Seller is giving a Valid bill. I want to know if i will get 3 year toshiba warranty from date of purchase or date of mfg?
Should i go ahead and buy it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

Nope, Toshiba gives warranty ~2-3 months after the date of manufacturing till the applicable period (3 years IIRC). So more than half of the warranty period is over. Unless the seller is giving for 1.5-1.7k, don't buy it.


----------



## funskar (May 26, 2016)

Don't buy it unless it has a new import date & price tag ..
Every manufacturer just gives warranty about 90 days from manufacture except wd which give 180 days


----------

